# Hill training for a flat century, am I fooling myself?



## kayakguy (Feb 2, 2006)

One month to go for my first century. I am worried. I don't have doubts of finishing but I was hoping to avoid large doses of suffering during the ride.

Here is the scenario. The race is on the coast, I live in the mountains. All I have are hills, and what I consider some decent climbs. What I am lacking is a lot of really long rides(60+ miles), but I am working to remedy that.

The question...How does training in the mountains relate to riding in the flatlands? When I say mountains I mean the Appalachias. Everything is either up or down. 

Also, is this good training? I hammer down the hills until my speed outruns my compact cranks, but of course I have to grind up the inclines. My average speeds are sad, like 15 mph. On the rare instances that I ride on level ground, my average is much higher than that.

I am not a racer, but still want to be fit. I have no cyclist in my area for comparison. I am a lost sheep.

Thanks-Bryan


----------



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Riding the hills*

:thumbsup: Riding the hills is like intervals work. You will get stronger and you average speed will get higher. Spinning downhills will improove you cadence for the smoother stroke on flats. I think, hill training is the best training for any kind of ride. If you spend enough time on a bike you will be ok for a flat long ride. Long rides help for the mussles in you back, butt and neck. 
Last year I started climbing a local hill (17 miles round trip) 2 times a week and on my weekly club ride I bacame much stronger just after 3 weeks of climbing. It helped my a lot riding on flats.


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

I had a similar experience last month, doing the Myrtle Beach metric century after only training in the hilly area of Upstate SC. I found that I sat much more than I was used to, which made my sit bones suffer sooner. Additionally, since I didn't have any climbing to do, the muscle groups didn't vary at all, and there was no downhill to take advantage of for a welcomed freewheel. For me, the constant pedalling (and significant wind and cold) seemed to burn through my available calories quicker, which left me pretty flat sooner.

If I were to do it again, I would take in calories sooner and more often, and also try to get out of the saddle occasionally a little sooner. But it was fantastic practice in paceline!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

First of all.. a century isn't a "race" though some may think it is. 2nd.. they are very easy if you have been riding at all. Concentrate on time on the bike, don't worry about miles. Now, if it was the other way around and you were doing a hilly century and only had flats to work on that would be a little more concerning but still not a big issue. I did the death ride last year (129 miles, 15,000 feet of climbing) without "training" for it at all. I doubt I had ridden more than 65 miles at any one time all year. I'm doing the Solvang Double century in 2 weeks...I haven't ridden over 70 miles since I did a century in september, but I am in great racing shape so i'm not to concerned. Just pace yourself and realize it isn't a race. You will realize when your finished you were worrying for nothing.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

you'll want to get a couple 60-70 mile rides in first. Not necessary but you'll learn a lot from it.

start out pretty slow. Most don't and pay hard the last 25 miles.

do you know how to draft? How to rotate in a pace line? 100 mile in a group is like 70 solo. 

EAT!!!!!!!!

you can get away with 2-3 hours on a bike without eating but not a century. You must replace calories often. Find a drink that works with you, and food you can consume on the bike. Plenty has been written here about both.

Wear really good sunscreen. Thats a long time on the bike you don't want to finish looking like a lobster

Move around on the bike a lot. Move your hand position often. Stand up for a few to give you rear a reprise. Stretch out your calfs, neck, back. 

And wear your shorts with the best pad.


----------

